# Mid-York Beekeeping Association sponsors Ross Conrad talk in February



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's great Michael. When are the regular monthly meetings? Or are they every other month?


----------



## Michael Johnston (Nov 25, 2007)

Mark-
The regular meetings are on the second Tuesday of the month at 7:30 PM but only every other month. The meetings are held at the Oneida County Cooperative Extension building. The last meeting was in December. Bill Crowell is kind of the mentor for the group. They have a bunch of beginners and a separate beginners class. If you have any nucs available in the spring, they would probably love to hear from you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Michael. Not making any nuc promises. Is the Ross Conrad Mtng taking the place of the regular every other month mtng?


----------



## Michael Johnston (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that the Ross Conrad talk takes the place of the regular February meeting. If I'm wrong, I'll get back to you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks. I hope you have standing room only for Conrad's talk. He should be a good fit for your members.

It's interesting to me how many regional/local bee clubs are putting on programs in some ways better than the statewide association. Perhaps the local clubs are better suited to addressing the needs of the smallscale beekeeper and the beginner beekeeper.

I'd love to hear some suggestions on how the Statewide Association can service needs that local clubs have some trouble addressing. Maybe local clubs and statewide clubs can coordinate and/or cosponsor meetings and/or speakers.

ESHPA is considering coordinating a meeting of an Association of Russian Bee Breeders to preceed the regular Fall Mtng so cost sharing of speakers can occur and hopefully some overlap between mtngs will occur.


----------

